# Here's a handy dandy tip



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

If you're looking for a house-related tip, you'll find plenty here. Learn everything there is to know about your house. There's an excellent section called "How Your House Works." It explains house structure, plumbing, electricity and interiors in laymen's terms.

You'll also find featured articles each week. Be sure to read the article on when not to do a home improvement project on your own. If a project is too complex or big, you'll want to read the article on how to hire a contractor.

http://www.hometips.com/index.html


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Cheers !


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Your Welcome. joe2cool .


----------



## LPGUY (May 9, 2003)

Thanks for the site......cause Im the tool man tim taylor.....

lpguy


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Your welcome.

AKA ... " Tim The Tool Man Taylor " 

Hope you don't get in as much trouble as he does. LOL


----------



## donashton (Jan 23, 2003)

A useful little program that I enjoy for monitoring the weather It provides current weather information for your zip code, can post the current temperature next to the clock in your task bar, will flash the temperature the temperature reading if threatening weather is on the way, and will of course open up to give a decent weather forecast and even camera shots of the skyline.

It is free and can be found at www.weatherbug.com.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Sounds good pity not 4 UK as well !


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

A lot of people are leary of Weather Bug as to whether or not it contains spyware or is just a resource hog.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

OK !!


----------



## donashton (Jan 23, 2003)

I have run this little utility for 6-9 months and haven't noticed any evidence of it doing anything nasty like spying. But I guess if it's good spyware there would be nothing to notice??? If anyone knows of somethng bad going on, I would like to hear of it. The program doesn't require many resources at all. Periodically, when it checks the internet for resources, task manager shows it using only 1% of CPU for less than 1 second. ( I'm on DSL so your experience may be different) 

It does have a static advertiment banner that occassionally has something in it, and occassionally the background of its window will be also be part of the same ad. 

If the ads are objectionable, an ad-free upgrade is available for $16. It also includes international weather, historical weather, airport delays, and other goodies. But they don't hound me to buy the upgrade. It seems to me that the creator of this little program probably enjoys making the world a little nicer for folks, and if they like it well enough, they can send some money his way to say thanks. Sounds reasonable to me.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

dont glue a board to your head joe


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big-K:_
> *dont glue a board to your head joe *


??


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

nevermind


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

I Won't


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

I know what you mean Big-K .

That was one funny episode of that show. It still makes me laugh when i think of it.

LOL.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

The only thing i hate about the show is that the laugh track is completely off. Actually, if anyone happens to work at a cable company or wherever, GET THEM TO GET RID OF THE FRICKIN LAUGH TRACKS!!! theyre pointless. Although i wasnt alive when it was on, im told that the show Mash! had no laugh track and was still number 1 over the shows that did.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

I'll leave you both to it


----------

